# Nissan Leaf To Compete In Pikes Peak Hill Climb



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

On June 26, an electric Nissan Leaf will compete in the 89th Pikes Peak International Hill Climb driven by Nissan off-road truck racing champion Chad Hord. The Leaf will compete in the Production Class for electric vehicles in factory shape. Other than a roll cage, racing seats and safety harnesses the car will be entirely stock.

The Nissan Leaf is powered by a lithium-ion battery composed of 48 compact modules and a high response 80kW AC synchronous motor producing 107-hp and 207 lb-ft of torque.

"This is another innovative way to showcase the fun-to-drive nature of the Nissan Leaf and highlight that 100 percent electric vehicles perform very well in demanding situations like the Pikes Peak International Hill Climb," said Ron Stukenberg, senior manager, Marketing Communications, Motorsports. "The instant torque available from the electric motor makes the LEAF a fun car to drive and the abundance of corners on the hill climb will give Chad a chance to take advantage of that torque."

Nissan is very excited to enter the Leaf in the competition and hopes to show the general public the potential of this fully electric vehicle.

More: *Nissan Leaf To Compete In Pikes Peak Hill Climb* on AutoGuide.com


----------

